# SuperSix test result



## kentbrockman (Aug 12, 2007)

Interesting results. http://fairwheelbikes.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=4858. I wonder if Cannondale has changed the manufacturing process since the introduction of the SuperSix last fall. Seems kind of strange to have such poor results a few months later...


----------



## eldarko (Oct 27, 2007)

Requires log in


----------



## kentbrockman (Aug 12, 2007)

For some reason, they pulled the thread. The post was from an article of carbon frame comparisons in the German "Tour" magazine. An earlier test in October the magazine had given an overall rating of 1.7 (1 being best, 5 being worst) for the SuperSix. In this latest test they claim the 3 SuperSix frames they have received were significantly less stiff than the frames they received in October and as a result rated it as a 2.2 (solidly middle of the pack rather then one of the top frames).

It makes me wonder if Cannondale has changed manufacturing processes or materials since they first started producing the SuperSix frame...


Here is the original post:


As followed the results of the once again highly anticipated annual frame test from German Tour-Magazin. This year the focus has once again exclusively been on carbon frames. In order to ensure a certain consistency, which can be seen as sort of a quality control, Tour has been testing 3 samples of every bike in the test. Only Cannondale and Canyon have been standing out negatively here with Cannondale's SuperSix showing lateral stiffnesses of 78, 81 resp 75Nm/° in the three samples, with all of these results being significantly lower than the 96Nm/° from the previous test in October 2007. The three Canyon frames showed a variation of 74, 79 and 82Nm/° in lateral stiffness.
Tour has also slightly been altering their rating system with a modified BB stiffness testing rig (which is now also able to measure the stiffness of frames with an integrated BB - BB stiffness however from now on only accounts to 10% to the final result due to the very high standards with all of the tested frames lately). The significance of comfort however has been raised for the determination of the final grade of a frameset: frame comfort still accounts for 10%, just as well as from now also the comfort of the fork (before 7.5%).

*The results [legend: make, model | price frameset | weight frame/fork/headset | standardized frameset weight | lateral stiffness | fork stiffness | BB stiffness | comfort frame | comfort fork | STW-value]*
Bergamont Dolce MGN | 1299Eur | 966/407/74g |1459g | 78Nm/° | 30N/mm | 46N/mm | 246N/mm | 66N/mm | 81Nm/°/kg
Cannondale SuperSix | 2999Eur | 1093/389/77g |1538g | 81Nm/° | 45N/mm | 60N/mm | 232N/mm | 86N/mm | 74Nm/°/kg
Canyon F10 Ultimate CF | 1399Eur | 979/359/71g |1422g | 79Nm/° | 53N/mm | 56N/mm | 213N/mm | 103N/mm | 81Nm/°/kg
Cervelo R3SL (w/ THM Scapula) | 3650Eur | 826/388/58g |1289g | 94Nm/° | 59N/mm | 65N/mm | 202N/mm | 143N/mm | 114Nm/°/kg
Corratec Sannino Squadra Due Duro | 2398Eur | 1280/431/56g |1762g | 104Nm/° | 39N/mm | 56N/mm | 308N/mm | 81N/mm | 81Nm/°/kg
Cube Litening HPC Team Line | 1299Eur | 1056/423/86g |1574g | 104Nm/° | 41N/mm | 58N/mm | 306N/mm | 75N/mm | 98Nm/°/kg
Fat RP Carbon | 899Eur | 1097/420/67g |1609g | 95Nm/° | 40N/mm | 55N/mm | 287N/mm | 75N/mm | 87Nm/°/kg
Focus Izalco | 1799Eur | 1090/410/74g |1563g | 88Nm/° | 39N/mm | 54N/mm | 297N/mm | 76N/mm | 81Nm/°/kg
Giant TCR Advanced | 2599Eur | 1135/387/57g |1586g | 78Nm/° | 42N/mm | 54N/mm | 203N/mm | 72N/mm | 69Nm/°/kg
Hai End Road Plus (w/ THM Scapula SP) | 2639Eur | 975/285/66g |1333g | 92Nm/° | 37N/mm | 52N/mm | 382N/mm | 82N/mm | 94Nm/°/kg
Il Diavolo Victrix | 1299Eur | 1274/458/73g |1810g | 65Nm/° | 40N/mm | 42N/mm | 414N/mm | 85N/mm | 51Nm/°/kg
Isaac Impulse | 2399Eur | 1075/433/70g |1589g | 103Nm/° | 49N/mm | 62N/mm | 213N/mm | 94N/mm | 96Nm/°/kg
KTM Renegade | 1999Eur | 1008/413/71g |1459g | 78Nm/° | 30N/mm | 46N/mm | 246N/mm | 66N/mm | 81Nm/°/kg
Look 595 Ultra Black | 3300Eur | 1150/388/75g |1629g | 78Nm/° | 44N/mm | 53N/mm | 188N/mm | 96N/mm | 68Nm/°/kg
Merida Scultura Evo FLX | 1399Eur | 934/342/78g |1350g | 95Nm/° | 38N/mm | 49N/mm | 297N/mm | 73N/mm | 102Nm/°/kg
Müsing Onraod Only Pro Carbon | 1299Eur | 1118/521/96g |1739g | 93Nm/° | 37N/mm | 53N/mm | 305N/mm | 89N/mm | 83Nm/°/kg
Radon RCS | 799Eur | 1212/466/78g |1745g | 96Nm/° | 41N/mm | 58N/mm | 311N/mm | 78N/mm | 79Nm/°/kg
Red Bull Carbon X-Lite | 1450Eur | 1036/401/86g |1539g | 114Nm/° | 46N/mm | 64N/mm | 247N/mm | 98N/mm | 110Nm/°/kg
Schmolke Civitanova (w/ THM Scapula SP) | 1590Eur | 1032/273/50g |1343g | 102Nm/° | 41N/mm | 59N/mm | 284N/mm | 88N/mm | 99Nm/°/kg
Scott Addict SL | 2600Eur | 796/352/88g |1237g | 91Nm/° | 46N/mm | 51N/mm | 263N/mm | 97N/mm | 114Nm/°/kg
Simplon Pavo | 2299Eur | 928/339/78g |1369g | 96Nm/° | 46N/mm | 56N/mm | 281N/mm | 85N/mm | 103Nm/°/kg
Specialized S-Works Tarmac SL2 | 2499Eur | 997/402/62g |1460g | 94Nm/° | 49N/mm | 60N/mm | 190N/mm | 110N/mm | 94Nm/°/kg
Storck Fascenario 0.7 | 4398Eur | 886/264/43g |1203g | 101Nm/° | 43N/mm | 58N/mm | 241N/mm | 83N/mm | 114Nm/°/kg
Wilier Le Roi | 2270Eur | 1149/397/74g |1646g | 78Nm/° | 29N/mm | 48N/mm | 356N/mm | 70N/mm | 68Nm/°/kg


*Rating: [legend: weight frameset (25%) | lateral stiffness (15%) | fork stiffness (15%) | power transmission (10%) | comfort frame (10%) | comfort fork (10%) | stone-shipping paint (5%) | finish (5%) | manual (2.5%) | warranty (2.5%) || final grade - 1.0 (very good) through 5.0 (poor)*
Bergamont Dolce MGN | 2.0 | 3.0 | 5.0 | 3.3 | 2.0 | 1.7 | 2.0 | 2.0 | 1.0 | 3.7 || 2.7
Cannondale SuperSix | 2.3 | 2.7 | 2.3 | 1.0 | 2.0 | 3.7 | 1.0 | 2.0 | 1.0 | 2.3 || 2.2
Canyon F10 Ultimate CF | 2.0 | 3.0 | 1.0 | 1.7 | 1.7 | 5.0 | 2.0 | 1.0 | 1.0 | 1.0 || 2.1
Cervelo R3SL (w/ THM Scapula) | 1.3 | 1.7 | 1.0 | 1.0 | 1.7 | 5.0 | 1.0 | 2.0 | 1.0 | 2.3 || 1,7
Corratec Sannino Squadra Due Duro | 3.0 | 1.0 | 3.3 | 1.7 | 2.7 | 3.3 | 1.0 | 1.0 | 1.0 | 1.0 || 2.3
Cube Litening HPC Team Line | 2.3 | 1.0 | 3.0 | 1.3 | 2.7 | 2.7 | 2.0 | 3.0 | 1.0 | 2.3 || 2.2
Fat RP Carbon | 2.7 | 1.3 | 3.3 | 2.0 | 2.3 | 2.7 | 1.0 | 3.0 | 1.0 | 3.7 || 2.4
Focus Izalco | 2.3 | 2.0 | 3.3 | 2.0 | 2.7 | 2.7 | 3.0 | 1.0 | 1.0 | 3.7 || 2.4
Giant TCR Advanced | 2.3 | 3.0 | 3.0 | 2.0 | 1.7 | 2.3 | 2.0 | 1.0 | 1.0 | 2.3 || 2.3
Hai End Road Plus (w/ THM Scapula SP) | 1.7 | 1.7 | 3.7 | 2.3 | 3.7 | 3.3 | 1.0 | 2.0 | 1.0 | 3.7 || 2.4
Il Diavolo Victrix | 3.3 | 4.3 | 3.3 | 4.0 | 4.0 | 3.7 | 2.0 | 3.0 | 3.0 | 2.3 || 3.5
Isaac Impulse | 2.3 | 1.0 | 1.7 | 1.0 | 1.7 | 4.7 | 2.0 | 3.0 | 1.0 | 2.3 || 2.1
KTM Renegade | 2.0 | 3.3 | 2.3 | 2.7 | 1.7 | 5.0 | 1.0 | 1.0 | 1.0 | 5.0 || 2.5
Look 595 Ultra Black | 2.7 | 3.0 | 2.7 | 2.3 | 1.3 | 5.0 | 2.0 | 1.0 | 1.0 | 2.3 || 2.6
Merida Scultura Evo FLX | 1.7 | 1.3 | 3.7 | 3.0 | 2.7 | 2.3 | 3.0 | 2.0 | 1.0 | 2.3 || 2.3
Müsing Onraod Only Pro Carbon | 3.0 | 1.7 | 3.7 | 2.3 | 2.7 | 4.0 | 3.0 | 1.0 | 1.0 | 5.0 || 2.8
Radon RCS | 3.0 | 1.3 | 3.0 | 1.3 | 2.7 | 3.0 | 3.0 | 3.0 | 1.0 | 5.0 || 2.6
Red Bull Carbon X-Lite | 2.3 | 1.0 | 2.3 | 1.0 | 2.0 | 5.0 | 1.0 | 1.0 | 1.0 | 1.0 || 2.0
Schmolke Civitanova (w/ THM Scapula SP) | 1.7 | 1.0 | 3.0 | 1.3 | 2.3 | 4.0 | 1.0 | 3.0 | 1.0 | 3.7 || 2.1
Scott Addict SL | 1.3 | 1.7 | 2.3 | 2.7 | 2.3 | 5.0 | 2.0 | 1.0 | 1.0 | 2.3 || 2.2
Simplon Pavo | 1.7 | 1.3 | 2.3 | 1.7 | 2.7 | 3.7 | 2.0 | 1.0 | 1.0 | 2.3 || 2.0
Specialized S-Works Tarmac SL2 | 2.0 | 1.7 | 1.7 | 1.0 | 1.3 | 5.0 | 3.0 | 1.0 | 1.0 | 2.3 || 2.0
Storck Fascenario 0.7 | 1.3 | 1.0 | 2.7 | 1.3 | 2.0 | 3.3 | 2.0 | 1.0 | 1.0 | 3.7 || 1.8
Wilier Le Roi | 2.7 | 3.0 | 5.0 | 3.0 | 3.3 | 2.0 | 1.0 | 1.0 | 3.0 | 5.0 || 3.0


*STW: Intelligent construction*
1. Storck Fascenario 0.7 114
- Scott Addict SL 114
- Cérvelo R3SL 114
4. Red Bull Carbon X-Lite 110
5. Simplon Pavo 103
6. Merida Scultura Evo FLX 102
7. Schmolke Citanova 99
8. Cube Litening HPC Team Issue 98
9. Isaac Impulse 96
10. Hai End Road Plus 94
- Specialized S-Works Tarmac SL2 94
12. Fat RP Carbon 87
13. Müsing Onroad Only Pro Carbon 83
14. Canyon F10 Ultimate CF 81
- Bergamont Dolce MGN 81
- Focus Izalco 81
- Corratec Sannino Squadra Due Duro 81
18. Radon RCS 79
19. KTM Renegade 76
20. Cannondale SuperSix 74
21. Giant TCR Advanced 69
22. Look 595 Ultra 68
- Wilier Le Roi 68
24. Il Viavolo Victrix 51

*Comfort:*
1. Giant TCR Advanced 1.5
2. Fat RP Carbon 2.5
3. Merida Scultura Evo FLX 2.5
4. Storck Fascenario 0.7 2.65
5. Cube Litening HPC Team Issue 2.7
- Focus Izalco 2.7
7. Cannondale SuperSix 2.85
- Radon RCS 2.85
9. Corratec Sannino Squadra Due Duro 3.0
- Simplon Pavo 3.0
11. Look 595 Ultra 3.15
- Schmolke Citanova 3.15
- Specialized S-Works Tarmac SL2 3.15
14. Isaac Impulse 3.2
15. Canyon F10 Utimate CF 3.35
- Cérvelo R3SL 3.35
- KTM Renegade 3.35
- Müsing Onroad Only Pro Carbon 3.35
19. Hai End Road Plus 3.5
- Red Bull Carbon X-Lite 3.5
- Scott Addict SL 114
22. Il Viavolo Victrix 3.85

Not listed: Bergamont Dolce MGN 1.85, Wilier Le Roi 2.65 due to insufficient fork stiffnesses.

*Weight*
1. Storck Fascenario 0.7 1203g
2. Scott Addict SL 1237g
3. Cérvelo R3SL 1289g
4. Hai End Road Plus 1333g
5. Schmolke Citanova 1343g
6. Merida Scultura Evo FLX 1350g
7. Simplon Pavo 1369g
8. Canyon F10 Ultimate CF 1422g
9. Bergamont Dolce MGN 1459g
10. Specialized S-Works Tarmac SL2 1460g
11. KTM Renegade 1497g
12. Cannondale SuperSix 1538g
13. Red Bull Carbon X-Lite 1539g
14. Focus Izalco 1563g
15. Cube Litening HPC Team Issue 1574g
16. Giant TCR Advanced 1586g
17. Isaac Impulse 1589g
18. Fat RP Carbon 1609g
19. Look 595 Ultra 1629g
20. Wilier Le Roi 1646g
21. Müsing Onroad Only Pro Carbon 1739g
22. Radon RCS 1745g
23. Corratec Sannino Squadra Due Duro 1762g
24. Il Viavolo Victrix 1810g

*Final rating frameset*
1. Cérvelo R3SL 1.7
2. Storck Fascenario 0.7 1.8
3. Red Bull Carbon X-Lite 2.0
4. Simplon Pavo 2.0
5. Specialized S-Works Tarmac SL2 2.0
6. Schmolke Citanova 2.1
7. Isaac Impulse 2.1
8. Canyon F10 Ultimate CF 2.1
9. Scott Addict SL 2.2
10. Cube Litening HPC Team Issue 2.2
11. Cannondale SuperSix 2.2
12. Merida Scultura Evo FLX 2.3
13. Hai End Road Plus 2.3
14. Fat RP Carbon 2.3
15. Corratec Sannino Squadra Due Duro 2.3
16. Giant TCR Advanced 2.3
17. Focus Izalco 2.4
18. KTM Renegade 2.5
19. Radon RCS 2.6
20. Look 595 Ultra 2.6
21. Bergamont Dolce MGN 2.7
22. Müsing Onroad Only Pro Carbon 2.8
23. Wilier Le Roi 3.0
24. Il Viavolo Victrix 3.5


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Interesting stuff. Thanks for posting.


----------



## mikeyp123 (Mar 9, 2007)

It would be interesting to see how the new Trek carbon offering compares.

It is interesting that the Cervelo is rated so highly. I believe it doesn't have an oversized steerer. When I switched to a SystemSix I was shocked at how confidently the bike handled.. I'm convinced it was due to the steerer design.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

mikeyp123 said:


> It would be interesting to see how the new Trek carbon offering compares.
> 
> It is interesting that the Cervelo is rated so highly. I believe it doesn't have an oversized steerer. When I switched to a SystemSix I was shocked at how confidently the bike handled.. I'm convinced it was due to the steerer design.


I'm not surprised. When you look at how the catagories were weighted:
(weight frameset (25%) | lateral stiffness (15%) | fork stiffness (15%) | power transmission (10%)

65% of the total was based on frameset weight, stiffness and power transmission, all strong points of Cervelo's R3. Only about 20% of the score went to comfort, which is all but nonexistent, IMO.

I would've been interested in how the Synapse might fare here, but being a tad more comfort oriented, I'd guess it would have been downgraded accordingly.

To their credit, Specialized was pretty consistent.


----------



## zosocane (Aug 29, 2004)

What has me scratching my head is why the SuperSix's test in the October 2007 magazine resulted in the Six scoring a 1.7 -- which would put it tied for the number 1 position on the current poll -- and now the "new" frames recently tested brought the stiffness rating so far down which punished the overall ranking to middle of the pack.

Kentbrockman, can you dig up and post the October 2007 ratings???


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Not unheard of. The disclaimer _specifications subject to change without notice _comes to mind.

When Trek redesigned the Madones, the difference in weights between their red versus black carbon was 200 g's. After a short production run, they changed the layup process for reds and now red and black are within 80 g's of each other. Not widely advertised (by Trek) because (IMO) that pretty much negates the primary reason to upgrade, save for the components.


----------



## mikeyp123 (Mar 9, 2007)

interesting.. all this further supports that even bike reviews with specific, quantifiable, testing criteria should be taken with a grain of salt. I guess there's really no substitute for a long test ride.


----------



## s2ktaxi (Jul 11, 2006)

mikeyp123 said:


> interesting.. all this further supports that even bike reviews with specific, quantifiable, testing criteria should be taken with a grain of salt. I guess there's really no substitute for a long test ride.


Now, this makes me want to test ride a number of samples of the same bike/size before picking the one to buy...


----------



## tknc (Dec 19, 2007)

They also don't take into account aerodynamics. Don't get me wrong, I just bought a R3 SL and think it's an awesome bike ... especially for climbing in the mountains, which is where I do most of my riding.

But, as good as the R3 SL is, it's almost like pushing a brick through the air at >25mph. The tubes are square ... and you negatively feel it at the higher speeds.


----------



## s2ktaxi (Jul 11, 2006)

Reviving this... I just weighed my 50cm Supersix frame that just came in. The frame without the headset and fork is 1230g!!! I am a bit shocked that it's about 100+g heavier than I expected it to be...


----------



## zosocane (Aug 29, 2004)

s2ktaxi said:


> Reviving this... I just weighed my 50cm Supersix frame that just came in. The frame without the headset and fork is 1230g!!! I am a bit shocked that it's about 100+g heavier than I expected it to be...


It should land somewhere in the 1,100-gram range. Did you try weighing it on another scale?


----------

